
How to make a racist AI without really trying - denzil_correa
https://blog.conceptnet.io/2017/07/13/how-to-make-a-racist-ai-without-really-trying/
======
newman8r
I think it raises larger issues, because as far as NLP goes - yeah - making a
classifier isn't hard (as the article states).

But what happens when an algorithm that analyze data objectively, presents a
result that would be deemed 'racist' if it were released by a human?

yeah, this is useful in a corporate or marketing setting, but as we start to
integrate more NLP tech into interpreting ML/statistical results, I don't
think I'd want to inject bias and risk missing out on difficult yet important
truths.

Tay was just a marketing gimmick though - the biggest thing I took away form
it was that a major corporation can blame AI for a faux pas and nobody will
hate them for it. In 5 years, the "someone who hacked my twitter" excuse will
be replaced by "oops, our AI made a boo boo"

